# Trip To Hong Kong Goldfish Street!



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

In Hong Kong for about a month, and we dropped by Goldfish Street in Mong Kok.

It is amazing at how cheap and poorly treated these fish are. There are probably 70 blue tangs in a small 10" by 10" cube..

They do not allow pictures in the stores but I managed to sneak a few.

However, their display tanks look awesome. I did not see any SPS's though, which is weird.

Anyhow here are the pics for today. Will head there again and post more.

Bleh, stupid flickr links dont work. Here is the link to my photostream:
Will try to post pics on Forum later.

Enjoy!
Makco's Photostream


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

Great pics! Thanks for sharing. Looking forward to seeing more


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy (Mar 3, 2008)

It's not that cruel, keep in mind they sell all off their fish very quickly, probably in just a few hours. 

I think the prices are not cheap, they are normal. It's just that it's ridiculously overpriced in Canada.


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

They do not sell them all in one day. I was there till closing time. All I saw was little girls dipping their nets into the small cubes and playing with them like they were baitfish. I am not going to point fingers, as I do not know for sure, but they did not look like they knew they were even saltwater fish....just cute.

I also saw atleast 15 moorish idols in a 10 gallon....
As for the prices not being cheap, im from Canada so they are cheap to me =P


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

It's dirt CHEAP... and they are bait fish... 

$12.5 for those hippo tang


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

Clowns where 2 bucks CAD each..Dats dirt cheap


----------

